# What kind of apistogramma is this?



## Msingh93 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello all I recently purchased an apistogramma juruensis and I have a sneaking feeling it is a female apistogramma cacatuoides and that it was just labeled incorrectly. My LFS hasnt been what it used to be lately. Any help here would be great thanks.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, it's not a _cacatuoides_. Cannot verify the ID as _juruensis_ either, as I am not that familiar with the species to ID a female. Maybe hit up Mike Wise over at Apistogramma.com, he can ID just about anything. Wouldn't surprise me if he could ID the wigglers still in the eggs!


----------



## Msingh93 (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks so much!


----------

